# Hcg dosage ?



## JONJONES (Jul 14, 2020)

Cutting the long story short ive done a cruise n blast. 1g Test 200mg tren pw for the last 6 or 7 weeks. But on a cruise and blast for over a year.

I havent been taken any HCG. Decided to give it a whirl. Im gussimg id have to take a large dose initially.

Whats your recommendations?


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 14, 2020)

Been on for over a year?  Not smart,my recommendation would have been not to do that a year ago..if you're older than 35 it's probably a wash..TRT in your near future..1 question...WHY?


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2020)

Why would you consider taking Hcg at this point?


----------



## JONJONES (Jul 14, 2020)

Better late than never.

P.s im 31


----------



## DOOM (Jul 14, 2020)

JONJONES said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> P.s im 31


 At this point it’s not worth it unless you plan on coming off and attempting a pct or for cosmetic purposes. “ fuller nuts”


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

DOOM said:


> At this point it’s not worth it unless you plan on coming off and attempting a pct or for cosmetic purposes. “ fuller nuts”



X2 to this.


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2020)

it’s all about the nuts when your tea bagging



DOOM said:


> At this point it’s not worth it unless you plan on coming off and attempting a pct or for cosmetic purposes. “ fuller nuts”


----------



## JONJONES (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes fuller nuts.


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2020)

JONJONES said:


> Yes fuller nuts.



500 iu's twice per week is what I was prescribed.


----------

